# DotMod DotMtl RTA



## CashKat88

Hey guys, this new dotmod dotMTL released about a week ago and I wanted to know if anybody had used this yet, I know sir vape has them in Stock, I'm considering getting one but the only reviews that exist on YouTube are like Dutch or French so far, I think it's pretty good looking(most dotmod products are) and I'm looking for an MTL tank that gives good flavour, that's my only concern






Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

This looks interesting
Thanks @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Heard that the flavour is great. 

Only downside I feel is the plastic tank - will crack with certain juice profiles. There's a steel tube which circumvents that, but then you can't see the juice levels.

Atomix has them for R820, great price.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CashKat88

M.Adhir said:


> Heard that the flavour is great.
> 
> Only downside I feel is the plastic tank - will crack with certain juice profiles. There's a steel tube which circumvents that, but then you can't see the juice levels.
> 
> Atomix has them for R820, great price.


Thank you, I'm gonna take the chance and order one today 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver

CashKat88 said:


> Thank you, I'm gonna take the chance and order one today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



Let us know how it goes @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jono90

Hey Guys and gals. 

I just got one of these tanks today. 

I was wondering if anybody has tried and it yet? and the build you have in it? 

I got a 2.5mm 9 wrap 1.0ohm 26g and its pretty good. 

All the reviews on YT are all German or french so pretty hard to work out what they saying.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

Im thinking maybe that vandy vape superfine wire will be better?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Hi @CashKat88 

I merged your post on this new product with this thread from @Jono90 

Lets make this the official DotMod MTL RTA thread

@Jono90 - I assume this is the one you got?
Show us a picture in the flesh!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Silver said:


> Hi @CashKat88
> 
> I merged your post on this new product with this thread from @Jono90
> 
> Lets make this the official DotMod MTL RTA thread
> 
> @Jono90 - I assume this is the one you got?
> Show us a picture in the flesh!


Awesome stuff @Silver so I was going to order this Beauty today and I realised that I would only receive it on Monday or Tuesday so I'm gonna take a drive out to atomix and get it tomorrow, I'll take some pics and let you know how she vapes once I get her up and running 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

Jono90 said:


> Hey Guys and gals.
> 
> I just got one of these tanks today.
> 
> I was wondering if anybody has tried and it yet? and the build you have in it?
> 
> I got a 2.5mm 9 wrap 1.0ohm 26g and its pretty good.
> 
> All the reviews on YT are all German or french so pretty hard to work out what they saying.


@jono90 I was just wondering, where do u fill this tank up and I noticed the tank is just held together with 2 o-rings at the bottom, is it leaky at all? 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jono90

@CashKat88 

you remove the drip tip and fill it up from there.
Dont love that part about it. as the tank can move easily. 
But its not leaky at all. did wick it a little thick the first time but 50/50 juice and no leaks or spitback at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

Well i fitted a 3mm 8 wrap spaced 26g coil and firing at 20w. Defiantly an improvement. 
still thinking that vandy vape wire will be better? 
But really loving this tank. i trimmed my wicks massively and it wicking much faster now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jono90 said:


> Well i fitted a 3mm 8 wrap spaced 26g coil and firing at 20w. Defiantly an improvement.
> still thinking that vandy vape wire will be better?
> But really loving this tank. i trimmed my wicks massively and it wicking much faster now.
> View attachment 162020


@jono90 I heard it provides a great vape, then I'm gonna go collect my tank today , gonna get that vandy vape superfine 1ohm wire aswell because I'll be using it for salt Nic 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CashKat88

@Jono90 I got my DotMTL today and wow what a great little MTL it is, love the way that there is no exposed airflow holes, the hidden airflow ring is a little hard to turn in the beginning but as you use it, it works just right  the polished glass and gold look stunning together, just wished the DotMod logo was engraved on the gold closed cap, then I would actually use it, got it wicked perfect first time around with those vandy vape super fine coils, comes in at 1.4ohms.

And yes I know putting this beauty on top of my kangertech isnt deserving of this tank which looks like jewelery but it works like the bomb and the size is great, still saving up for that DotBox 75w I want soooo much





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Great to hear @CashKat88 
What juice are you vaping in there? What nic strength?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Hey @Silver I'm using ice monster mangerine guava salt Nic 24mg, tons of flavor coming through on this tank 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

@CashKat88 what coil ID did you use? 
Im using the VV mtl fused clapton wire at 8 wraps 3mm id ohming at 1.09 ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Jono90 said:


> @CashKat88 what coil ID did you use?
> Im using the VV mtl fused clapton wire at 8 wraps 3mm id ohming at 1.09 ohms


Hey @Jono90 I'm using these





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Anyone compared this to rta's like the Siren V2, Berseker mtl, Galaxies RDTA etc?
@CashKat88 @Jono90

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jono90

Well i had the berserker,Siren and also the Hastur mini. 
and out of all of them i definitely enjoy it the most. Best flavour i have gotten out of a mtl atty. 
No leaking at all or condesation. and no condensation in the driptip. 
All in all very happy with it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

Jono90 said:


> Well i had the berserker,Siren and also the Hastur mini.
> and out of all of them i definitely enjoy it the most. Best flavour i have gotten out of a mtl atty.
> No leaking at all or condesation. and no condensation in the driptip.
> All in all very happy with it.


 Here comes the FOMO. FML

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CashKat88

Ruwaid said:


> Here comes the FOMO. FML


Go look in the classifieds in the group, there is someone selling one for 650, the silver version, I must say I haven't used any of my other attys since I got this dotmtl, flavor is amazing 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ruwaid

I hear you @CashKat88 but personally for ME, no MTL RTA (that I have used and experienced at least) has touched my siren. It just purrs with flavour for days and at the 22mm version its perfect. So another MTL rta must be worlds apart better than her else its gona be another hype train for me! Gona check it out now bud lol TA!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## mc_zamo

@Jono90 @CashKat88 how is the airflow on this thing, seems like its hidden. i assume there is no way of adjusting it?


----------



## mc_zamo

so i just found this on vapour DNA, however i would still like to hear your personal thought on the airflow?? is it smooth? its it extremely tight? if opened fully can it be a restricted dl hit?


----------



## CashKat88

mc_zamo said:


> @Jono90 @CashKat88 how is the airflow on this thing, seems like its hidden. i assume there is no way of adjusting it?


The ring under the tank goes from left to right so you can adjust it, also comes with 2 different pins for the 510, one with no holes in it so you only get get side airflow or the 510 with holes which then opens the bottom and side airflow, there is a ton of ways to setup the airflow but once you get what you like then it's just amazing 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mc_zamo

Hey guys, can everyone please share their tips and tricks on how you wicked this bad boy?? Perhaps share some pics with and without the chimney so I can see the thickness of the wick and how far into the juice wells the wicks are sitting??

Also do you guys see bubbles when vaping it?


----------



## CashKat88

mc_zamo said:


> Hey guys, can everyone please share their tips and tricks on how you wicked this bad boy?? Perhaps share some pics with and without the chimney so I can see the thickness of the wick and how far into the juice wells the wicks are sitting??
> 
> Also do you guys see bubbles when vaping it?


Hey man so since it's a MTL RTA, you should be using 2.5 coils, so you just gotta put the right amount of cotton for that diameter of coil(tight but not too tight) and then because it uses capillary action to wick meaning it pulls juice up the cotton to the coil, my biggest suggestion is to comb out some cotton for the tails so it makes it easier for the juice to get to the coil but only lightly comb it, if you make the tails to thin, the tank will leak like crazy, just lightly put the cotton into the groves on the side(the fluffier the better) juice up the coil and tails a little, screw the cap on and it should be smooth sailing.
Good luck, let me know if it works and if you need anymore help just let me know 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## mc_zamo

So I trimmed my wicks down a bit so they sit nice and snug in the wells, you can also just see see the wicks when the chimney is screwed on. Flavor has increased dramatically. I'm currently running a 7 wrap 2.5mm ID coil made with vandy vape superfine MTL. 30*2/38 fused Clapton coming out at 1.05 ohms. I'm vaping nic salts will report back once I have tried an MTL juice


----------

